# March Photo Contest



## 1stGold13

Non eligible pic:
Maggie and her Vet meet and fall in love.... It all went down hill from there:doh: Who knew this great and friendly guy was gonna want to look in my ears


----------



## Eclipse

Penny met a couple giants at the dog park. She wasn't fazed at all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congrats 1stGold13, great theme!

Eclipse, great entry!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker meets baby Sunshine Girl.


----------



## The life of Piper

I have a question. How dio I upload pics? I can't figure it out!!!!


----------



## Atis

This picture is a few years old it's the first time JP and David met, David is the Golden. They've become best friends.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Thor meets his first canine friend ever, Dill. This friendship remains but kind of from afar. Dill's owner is elderly and It really wasn't safe for her to get them close like this on a leash while Thor was going through his teenage rambunctiousness. We have no yards and haven't coincided at parks or trails either. Thor is able to do a somewhat calm greeting now but she's still keeping her distance when she has her dog with her. I do not blame her and I respect her space. She's a wonderful lady.


----------



## mylissyk

The life of Piper said:


> I have a question. How dio I upload pics? I can't figure it out!!!!


Choose Reply or Post to start a new post. At the top of the Message box there is a line of icons. Choose the Paperclip. That will open a pop up window that has several lines that say "Choose File" click Choose File, find the picture on your computer that you want and click on it and choose Open file at the bottom right of the screen. Then on the pop up window that has Choose File, click on Upload.

Or if you store pictures on an internet website, copy the URL for the picture from that website and paste it into your message.


----------



## Wendy427

Maxi and Sophia having a nice long conversation.


----------



## Aiden's Mom

Aiden meeting ducks for the first time


----------



## The life of Piper

mylissyk said:


> Choose Reply or Post to start a new post. At the top of the Message box there is a line of icons. Choose the Paperclip. That will open a pop up window that has several lines that say "Choose File" click Choose File, find the picture on your computer that you want and click on it and choose Open file at the bottom right of the screen. Then on the pop up window that has Choose File, click on Upload.
> 
> Or if you store pictures on an internet website, copy the URL for the picture from that website and paste it into your message.


OK thanks so much! I will enter as soon as I get a good pic


----------



## Tripp43

Great theme and wonderful pictures!


----------



## Test-ok

Auggie gets friendly with her kitty bud.


----------



## DanaRuns

I've never entered a photo in these contests, so here goes... Gibbs meets Fuji the cat.


----------



## swishywagga

Some great photos so far, let's keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures everyone-

This is going to be another fun theme!


----------



## Claudia M

When we went to pick up Belle, my husband picked up this little fellow. The two of them stared into each other eyes and souls for several minutes. started to mentally prepare myself for two puppies instead of one.


----------



## Aleksandrina

Theo... meeting my neighbor's Pomeranian "Leo" for the first time. Theo & Leo are the best of friends now.  They play together all the time. Theo is extremely gentle with Leo, despite being over 12 times his weight. 

I'm only adding the other 2 pictures to give you guys an idea how much Theo has grown in 6 months. The 1st pic was taken on August 19th, 2014, while the 2nd & 3rd ones were taken on February 20th of this year - celebrating Leo's first birthday.


----------



## Wendy427

absolutely adorable!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

*Diesel meeting his furless sister*

Gotcha Day; when Diesel met my daughter who had just came home from university. This little intro ended with puppy kisses right on her nose.:dblthumb2


----------



## Megora

Eh.... I think this is more along the lines of "loved" (very easy to feel loved when your dog puts his face up against yours and keeps it there while you're working on the computer) but he's kinda cute.


----------



## swishywagga

Lots of really great photos, another great theme!


----------



## jagmanbrg

This is Granger with his new baby sister, I believe this was the first week home. Was hard to choose a picture for this, cause we have so many....


----------



## Christen113

Cooper meets his cat, Charlie a/k/a Chuck.


----------



## My Ali-bug

"Fancy meeting you here!" Ali meeting her sister Sadie nose to nose.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone, hope to see lots more!

Keep them coming........


----------



## CarmenK

Our first Golden Belana and her niece Mystic.


----------



## swishywagga

Really great photos, keep them coming!


----------



## fourlakes

New friends!


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Baby Bentley meeting his cautious sister Prim.


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs meets his handler, Robert.


----------



## olliversmom

Puppy Olliver meets the neighbors.


----------



## Carmel

Hi, this is my Newfie puppy and Golden Carmel, who became fast friends upon meeting. The only problem is that the puppy loved to sit or lay on top of Carmel most of the time!


----------



## The life of Piper

fourlakes said:


> New friends!


That pup looks just like piper did when she was about 6 weeks!! Too cute! :smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone!

Hope to see lots more


----------



## fourlakes

The life of Piper said:


> That pup looks just like piper did when she was about 6 weeks!! Too cute! :smooch:


I have a Golden named Piper too -- but that's not her in the photo. That's my Piper in my signature photo


----------



## GoldenSkies

Winchester as a baby meeting his auntie Chilly!


----------



## kbear

jagmanbrg said:


> This is Granger with his new baby sister, I believe this was the first week home. Was hard to choose a picture for this, cause we have so many....


aaww, he looks so proud, just like he's the daddy!


----------



## Katduf

The day Bear met his new little sister Stormy


----------



## The life of Piper

fourlakes said:


> I have a Golden named Piper too -- but that's not her in the photo. That's my Piper in my signature photo


Cool! Its such a cute name for a golden--spunky, but still sweet!


----------



## Pammie

Hello big boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic entries everyone, such a fun theme this month.

Please keep them coming.......


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Honey meeting the ducks...


----------



## swishywagga

Really great photos, there's still plenty of time if you haven't got your entry in yet!


----------



## Sweet Girl

How can we possibly be the same species?


----------



## 1stGold13

Great photos so far everyone, still plenty of room and time to join in, show us YOUR meet cute.


----------



## swishywagga

Really great entries so far, let's keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a fantastic picture, nothing like being nose to nose. Wonder what they were thinking.........




Sweet Girl said:


> How can we possibly be the same species?


----------



## Catalina

This is Murphy meeting his new friend Bella who was still a pup herself at the time. Bella is a neighbor's dog who still comes over for playdates sometimes. They had a great time playing that afternoon even though Murphy looks a little unsure of himself in this picture.


----------



## Ivyacres

Our son's doxie checking out Honey.


----------



## swishywagga

Really wonderful photos, it's going to be a difficult decision again to choose who to vote for. Still time to get your entries in!


----------



## Tripp43

Tripp meeting his best friend Durango this summer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

_*Great *_entries, thanks to all who have submitted a picture. 

There's plenty of time to submit a picture, come join the fun!





1stGold13 said:


> Our February winner *1stGold13* has chosen the theme for March
> 
> *Meet Cute*
> 
> For those not familiar with the term I offer you a modified wiki; _A meet-cute is a scene in which a couple meets for the first time in a way that is considered adorable, entertaining, or amusing.
> This type of scene is a staple of romantic comedies, commonly involving contrived, unusual, or comic circumstances. The technique creates an artificial situation to bring together characters in a theoretically entertaining manner. Frequently, the meet-cute leads to a humorous clash of personalities or beliefs, embarrassing situations, or comical misunderstandings that further drive the plot_.
> 
> So show us your Goldens in their meet-cute moments. From cats to babies and butterflies to turtle and strange bird encounters, If it was a meet-cute for you or your Golden we want to see it. And feel free to tell us how its worked out long term
> 
> A reminder, do not caption directly on the photo or collage your photos they have to speak for themselves. You are welcome to add comments to your post telling us about it, just not directly on the photo. We have a great captioning thread for that.
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter. If you've already won this year you are not eligible to win again but we still love to see your photos. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until *Tuesday March 24th*.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great theme and so many adorable photos! Here's my entry, it's Sammy meeting his huge german shepherd Uncle Eddie for a play  After losing our Rottie girl Eddie was very sad and down and little Sammy kept him going and has helped to bring out his inner puppy. They get along great and of course out of 2 german shepherd boys and a golden...Sammy is the boss of them all lol.


----------



## OutWest

Tucker (at about 6-7 months) meets Princess the Great Dane, a gentle giant.


----------



## Marcus

Ben finding his first mud pile


----------



## GoldenSkies

Lots of really great entries! They're all adorable, I don't know which one I like best  always so hard to choose.


----------



## turtle66

Cat Jenny can't believe what this pup is doing in the pool...:

Lilly is almost 6 now, but this is still one of our favorite pictures. 

Heike


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn, age 8, not sure about newly-mobile grandson Thomas, age six months.


----------



## soxOZ

Moe is our latest addition to our already 3 Goldens, Mac, Maesie & Matilda.
I may have posted some of these before, but hope you enjoy them, maybe a second time... 

Moe, the first few minutes of us getting him. It was love at first sight...!!!
1.









2.









3.


----------



## swishywagga

Still plenty of time to get your entries in. Closing date is Tuesday 24th March!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries all!

Hope to see many more, keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just a reminder about the March Photo Contest, if you haven't submitted an entry and want to participate, here is the info about the contest. 

Great entries so far, thanks to all who have submitted one. 





1stGold13 said:


> Our February winner *1stGold13* has chosen the theme for March
> 
> *Meet Cute*
> 
> For those not familiar with the term I offer you a modified wiki; _A meet-cute is a scene in which a couple meets for the first time in a way that is considered adorable, entertaining, or amusing.
> This type of scene is a staple of romantic comedies, commonly involving contrived, unusual, or comic circumstances. The technique creates an artificial situation to bring together characters in a theoretically entertaining manner. Frequently, the meet-cute leads to a humorous clash of personalities or beliefs, embarrassing situations, or comical misunderstandings that further drive the plot_.
> 
> So show us your Goldens in their meet-cute moments. From cats to babies and butterflies to turtle and strange bird encounters, If it was a meet-cute for you or your Golden we want to see it. And feel free to tell us how its worked out long term
> 
> A reminder, do not caption directly on the photo or collage your photos they have to speak for themselves. You are welcome to add comments to your post telling us about it, just not directly on the photo. We have a great captioning thread for that.
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter. If you've already won this year you are not eligible to win again but we still love to see your photos. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until *Tuesday March 24th*.


----------



## swishywagga

Still time to get your entry in. Closing date is Tuesday 24th March!.


----------



## JustineG

This is my boyfriend, Joe, meeting our boy Max for the first time. Max was our anniversary present to each other and this picture is also hanging in my study.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Alaska7133

Little Lucy meeting the big guy Reilly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic entries, going to be hard when it comes time to vote. 

Still time if you want to submit an entry for the contest, last day to enter is *Tuesday, March 24th!* 

Don't miss out!


----------



## Carmel




----------



## chloesmomMI

Chloe meeting her new BFF Willi at Chloe's first birthday party. We later discovered that they had the same mom, so they're half-sisters!


----------



## swishywagga

Still time to get your entry in, closing date is Tuesday 24th March!


----------



## kellyguy

Duffy meets our cranky kitty for the first time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just a reminder, there's plenty of time to submit an entry in the photo contest if you haven't yet. 

Last day to submit a picture is *Tuesday-March 24th *


----------



## swishywagga

This month's contest closes this coming Tuesday 24th March, still time to get in any last minute entries!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The last day to submit a photo for the March Photo Contest is *Tuesday, March 24th.*





1stGold13 said:


> Our February winner *1stGold13* has chosen the theme for March
> 
> *Meet Cute*
> 
> For those not familiar with the term I offer you a modified wiki; _A meet-cute is a scene in which a couple meets for the first time in a way that is considered adorable, entertaining, or amusing.
> This type of scene is a staple of romantic comedies, commonly involving contrived, unusual, or comic circumstances. The technique creates an artificial situation to bring together characters in a theoretically entertaining manner. Frequently, the meet-cute leads to a humorous clash of personalities or beliefs, embarrassing situations, or comical misunderstandings that further drive the plot_.
> 
> So show us your Goldens in their meet-cute moments. From cats to babies and butterflies to turtle and strange bird encounters, If it was a meet-cute for you or your Golden we want to see it. And feel free to tell us how its worked out long term
> 
> A reminder, do not caption directly on the photo or collage your photos they have to speak for themselves. You are welcome to add comments to your post telling us about it, just not directly on the photo. We have a great captioning thread for that.
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter. If you've already won this year you are not eligible to win again but we still love to see your photos. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until *Tuesday March 24th*.


----------



## swishywagga

There's still time to get your last minute entries in. Closing date is this Tuesday 24th March!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

If you haven't submitted a picture for the contest, the last day is* Tuesday, March 24th*, don't miss out!


----------



## 1stGold13

Time is running out to show us your Meet-Cute moments.


----------



## OutWest

OutWest said:


> Tucker (at about 6-7 months) meets Princess the Great Dane, a gentle giant.


I found a better quality version of the same photo so am attaching it here. (edited original post). And Tucker was not quite five months.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone. 

If you haven't submitted an entry, *Tuesday, 3/24/15 *is the last day to enter.


----------



## 1stGold13

Last day for entries


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Today* is the last day to submit a picture for the March Photo contest


----------



## 1stGold13

Final hours for entries, show us your Meet-Cute moments.


----------

